# Hello to my Electrical brothers across the Atlantic



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

I read some of the posts in this section from time to time and need to know what are the terms you use compaired to our own. What I am saying is I do not completly understand UK wiring methods. What is a ring main? What is a spur cable? Could someone give me a brief explaination of the system. Thanks


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Greetings.
We are on the whole very amicable, with the exception of a very few:whistling2:

Ring main...nearly always for a socket outlet circuit. Live neutral earth originate from fuse / mcb board taking the 'hot' [live] from the protective device, all cables loop in and out of every socket and 'hot' returns to the SAME protective device. Cct is fed from both ends and load is spread across the 2 legs.

Spur, usually a 'T' connection taken from a ring main . either from an existing socket or a joint box on the ring main. you cn have as many spurs as you have sockets. An unfused spur can only supply 1 socket [single or double]

does that explain it?:thumbup:


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks, Trimix. That helps some. Perhaps a link to a site that a DYI would use, something with photos and diagrams. Just trying to understand the methods used in the UK. After 30 years in the IBEW i am still learning how it is done in the states. It is tough keeping up on code changes and new products.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ring_circuit.svg


:thumbsup:


----------

